# إلى ادارة المنتدى.. دعوة للمناضرة



## مخيم الحسين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة للجميع

احبتي نحن اخوة لكم ان شاء الله... ونحن لدينا موقع اسلامي... وموقعنا ولله الحمد له صدى واسع..

نريد ان نطرح على ادارتكم الكريمة فكرة المناضرة بين الطرف المسلم الذي نرشحه من طرفنا.. والطرف المسيحي الذي ترشحوه من طرفكم..

طبعا نحن هنا ندعوكم للمناضرة لاننا لا نريد الافتراء على الاخوة المسيحيين ولا نريد ان يفهم المتابعين الدين المسيحي غلط لهذا فكرنا بالمناضرة التي تعرف الناس بالدين المسيحي.. وتكون المناضرة اخوية على اسس نتفق عليها بعد موافقتكم..

وتكون اخلاقية بعيدة عن المواضيع الجنسية وماشابه.. نتناقش فقط بامور العقيدة او اثبات الديانة نفسها...  وكل شيء يكون بالدليل

ولن يتدخل اي شخص بالمناضرة او يقوم بالرد غير ثلاثة

الطرف المسيحي
الطرف المسلم
المنظم

فهل توافقون على هذه الفكرة؟؟

وليبارككم الرب


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن مستعدون لاي حوار

اتمنى ان نقوم بحوار في المسيحيات اولاً و ننظم بعدها حوار في الاسلاميات

الحوار يُقام هنا على منتدانا و في قسم الحوارات الثنائية المسيحية من طرفي كمسيحي و من طرف احدكم كمسلم

تفضلوا بتقديم محاوركم لكي نختار الموضوع الذي نريد ان نناقشه 

تحياتي لك


----------



## مخيم الحسين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل على استجابتك السريعة وسعة صدرك... الهدف من هذا ان نعرف الاخوة المسلمين باخوتهم المسيحيين وانا منعتهم ان يضيفوا اي موضوع يخص المسيحية بمنتدانا... حتى ياتي شخص من طرفكم.. لهذا اسمح لي ان اعرض عليك.. بان يكون الحوار في المسيحيات بموقعنا لكي يتعرف الاخوة اكثر واكثر بخصوص عقيدتكم وديانتكم... وانا ان شاء الله انقل لمنتداكم الحوار بالكامل.. واذا موافق حضرتك ياريت تعطيني بريد او ماشابه لكي اتواصل معك ونتحدث اكثر بخصوص الحوار والنقاط ولكي تتعرف على من سوف يحاورك من طرفنا


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخ مخيم الحسين

نحن نحاور يومياً عشرات المسلمين في مواضيع مسيحية مختلفة و لا نحتاج ان نتحاور في موقع اخر

حواراتنا في منتدانا فقط و لا نقبل ان نقيم اي حوار مسيحي في منتدى اسلامي اطلاقاً

الحوار سيكون كما قلت لك في المنتدى عندنا و في قسمه الخاص

اذا قبلتم باقامة الحوار عندنا فاهلاً و سهلاً بكم و راسلني هنا للاتفاق فلا داعي للبريد لكي يكون اتفاقنا معلوماً للجميع

و اذا رفضتم فهذا شأنكم و لا احد سيقلل منكم 

الرجاء اعلامي بموافقتكم من عدمها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محمد cipo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ ماى روك 




هل انت واثق من دينك وعقيدتك  ؟​


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ محمد cipo

القسم هذا للاقتراحات و ليس للاسئلة الشخصية, فرجاءاً راعي تخصص القسم و الموضوع و لا داعي لقلبه لاسئلة شخصية

سارد على سؤالك و اترقب ان لا تكرر اي سؤال اخر في هذا الموضوع
نعم انا واثق من عقيدتي و من ايماني و من كتابي المقدس, واثق لدرجة الكمال التام و لذلك احاور و اناقش و ادافع و افند الاكاذيب و الشبهات المطروحة

ننتظر الاخ مخيم الحسين ليخصم لنا الموضوع بموافقته ام رفضه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محمد cipo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			راعي تخصص القسم و الموضوع و لا داعي لقلبه لاسئلة شخصية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...







طب معلش يعنى هو سؤال اخير هسألهو لك هنا لان مفيش مكان تانى ممكن اكلمك عليه فى المنتدى 







اذا قبلتم باقامة الحوار عندنا فاهلاً و سهلاً بكم و راسلني هنا للاتفاق فلا داعي للبريد لكي يكون اتفاقنا معلوماً للجميع

و اذا رفضتم فهذا شأنكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






يا اخ ماى روك اذا كنت انت فعلاً واثق فى دينك وعقيدتك فلماذا تخشى المناظرة خارج منتداك ؟



نحن المسلمون لا نخشى فى ديننا شئ فلذلك تجدنا نناظر هنا او فى منتديتنا  لكن انتم لا تناقشون الا 

داخل منتداكم لانكم تخشون المناظرة العادلة *​


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد cipo قال:


> *طب معلش يعنى هو سؤال اخير هسألهو لك هنا لان مفيش مكان تانى ممكن اكلمك عليه فى المنتدى *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


العتب ليس عليك, العتب علي انا, اذ احترمتك و قدرتك اكثر من اللازم و رديت على سؤالك, فها انت من جديد تسمح لنفس ان تخترق تخصص القسم و تسأل سؤال شخصي جديد مشتتاً فيه طلب الحوار

يا اخي نحن لم نطلب الحوار مع اي موقع اخر, انتم من يأتي و يريد ان يحاور, انتم من يأتي و يطلب اقامة الحوار معنا

انا لا اشارك باي منتدى اسلامي و اتنزه عن دخول اي من هذه المنتديات و المواقع, اضافة الى ان وقتي لا يسمح لي بالتجوال بين المنتديات, فوقتي بالكاد يكفي ان اتواجد كمدير و محاور هنا

فانا لا اخشى الحوار مع اي احد, فمن يخشى الحوار يخشاه في كل مكان و ليس في المنتديات الاسلامية فقط!

بالعكس انا واثق من الحوار و نتيجته و اريد ضمان بقائه و انتشاره لجميع الناس, فمنتدانا اكبر من كل منتدياتكم و اي حوار سيصل لاكبر عدد من الناس من خلال منتدانا

سؤالك الثاني تمت الاجابة عليه, اتمنى ان لا تطرح سؤالاً اخرى لاني لن ارد عليه

لننتظر الاخ مخيم الحسين و نسمع قبوله او رفضه فهو من طلب الحوار و نحن قبلنا باقامته هنا لا في مكان اخر


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*منتظرين ردك يا مخيم الحسين*


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااااااا علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يناير 2009)

*ماي روك حبيبي واضح ان الاخوة..........
بص الكلام بدأ بأيه



			وتكون اخلاقية بعيدة عن المواضيع الجنسية وماشابه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اللي علي راسه بطحة...



			المسلمون لا نخشى فى ديننا شئ فلذلك تجدنا نناظر هنا او فى منتديتنا لكن انتم لا تناقشون الا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تيجي ازاي؟؟؟

وبعدين الاخ مردش ومشي
اعتقد ده اسمه
هرووووووووووووووووووووووب
والاخ التاني



			العتب ليس عليك, العتب علي انا, اذ احترمتك و قدرتك اكثر من اللازم و رديت على سؤالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تعليق سوا انه ..........
معلش ياماي روك ده متوقع




			هل انت واثق من دينك وعقيدتك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام خايب وميتقلش عليه اي تعليق..

ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## الحوت (23 يناير 2009)

مخيم الحسين قال:


> *احبتي نحن اخوة لكم*





مخيم الحسين قال:


> *الاخوة المسيحيين*





مخيم الحسين قال:


> *وتكون المناضرة اخوية *





مخيم الحسين قال:


> *اخي الفاضل*





مخيم الحسين قال:


> *الاخوة المسلمين باخوتهم المسيحيين*



*يا جماعة بجد انا انبهر من اخلاق المسلم خارج منتداه !

يا زميل مخيم الحسين المفروض انك مسلم وتعرف جيدا انه لا اخوه بين المسلم والكافر الا بين المسلم واخوه المسلم فعلى اي اساس تدعونا اخوه وتخالف تعاليم دينك الاسلامي ؟!*



مخيم الحسين قال:


> *وليبارككم الرب *



*طبعا اكيد انت تقصد بركة ربنا نحن وليس ربكم لان ربكم لا يبارك المشركين والكفار اليس كذلك ؟!*


----------

